# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Do u agree: Japan is the Top Vehicle Producer

## RAHEN

*Japan is the Top Vehicle Producer*

                                                      In 2006 Japan produced more vehicles than any other country in the world  11.5 million vehicles. The United States, which had been the top producer for 12 years prior, produced just slightly less than Japan  11.4 million vehicles. According to the Automotive News Data Center, an increase in exports led to Japan's increase in production. Production of vehicles in China grew by 26.3% in the last year to move China ahead of Germany into third place.
 Production of Vehicles by Country  The Top Five in 2006


source:FreedomCAR and Vehicle Technologies Program: Fact #480: July 30, 2007<BR>Japan is the Top Vehicle Producer

----------

